# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  escape del barril (sin copyright)

## hakan di milo

escape del barril modificado (por problemas de coryright no se pudo ver en algunos paises)

----------


## renard

Pero hakan di milo amigo no sabes tu el buen rato que me haz echo pasar en serio,jo que harta de reir,yo crei que saldrias por el otro baril o algo por el estilo y estaba espectante con mi novia diciendo vaya y como lo hara,pero cuando sales del mismo baril del que te haz metido hay si que me quedado flipando.Dime que es una broma Hakan y que no es en serio.Es que no veo donde esta el merito?que te desatas?no se no se. 
Hakan sabes que te quiero no te enfades con migo un abrazo.

----------


## Ochosi

Yo me he quedado un poco como Renard. Pensaba que saldría otra persona del barril o algo por el estilo :P

----------


## manuserra

yo tampoco le he visto la gracia a tanto montaje

----------


## Ravenous

Pues a mi me ha parecido espectacular. Ya no por estar encadenado y metido en un saco, que de por si es brutal. Ni siquiera lo flipante que es ser capaz de salir de un barril cerrado con cuatro pesados ladrillos, proeza mayúscula donde las haya. No, no. Lo que más me ha llegado al alma es que se ha cubierto la cabeza con una bolsa para no poder ver nada mientras está encerrado en un barril cerrado y oscuro. Eso sí es impresionante. Un número muy, muy bien pensado, con gran atención al detalle y un enorme sentido del suspense. 

Anonadado estoy, sí señor. Sigue así y llegarás... A algún lado, supongo.

----------


## manuserra

ravenous tio, con tus comentarios y la foto, veo a risto mejide. Con cariño te digo, me acojonas jajaja.

Y con esto ya ni te cuento jajaja

 Ocupación Torturador de novatos

----------


## b12jose

Yo cada vez que leo Ravenous recuerdo el avatar de osito... no lo puedo evitar  :Wink1:

----------


## MagDani

Ehhh :Confused: ?

Igual no sabido entenderlo upsss!!!

----------


## luis_bcn

Si Ravenous hubiera estado alli prendia fuego al barril   , jijiiiiii , el avatar de osito lo puso por mi ,  :Wink1:

----------


## hakan di milo

gente el titulo dice bien escape ESCAPE DEL BARRIL  no truco de magia o algo por el estilo ,fue simple porque fue espontaneo , estaba con mis amigos y dije vamos a hacerlo y salio ,voy a hacer otro mejor mas dificil pero no confundan magia con escapismo no tiene nada  que ver ,aunque así parezca .Gracias por sus comentarios de verdad ,no esperen un producción estilo dinamo o criss angel soy mas pobre que ustedes ni siquiera eran mías las cámaras jajaja.

----------


## hakan di milo

Y es verdad no estuvo a la altura del montaje...mal de mi parte , la próxima sera a la altura y mas ...espero y me disculpo si el vídeo no llego a su nivel de exigencia prometo , esforzarme para la proxima.

----------


## hakan di milo

gente el titulo dice bien escape ESCAPE DEL BARRIL no truco de magia o algo por el estilo ,fue simple porque fue espontaneo , estaba con mis amigos y dije vamos a hacerlo y salio ,voy a hacer otro mejor mas dificil pero no confundan magia con escapismo no tiene nada que ver ,aunque así parezca .Gracias por sus comentarios de verdad ,no esperen un producción estilo dinamo o criss angel soy mas pobre que ustedes ni siquiera eran mías las cámaras jajaja.

----------


## manuserra

es que eso no es lo que nos ha dejado "pasmados". Es que no le vemos mucho la complicación a hacerte un nudo vete a saber como (porque ni se ve) y que te metan en un barril con la cabeza tapada y salgas 1 minuto despues sin el nudo y con la cabeza destapada. Que logro tiene para hacer tanto montaje? si no te enseñan como me hacen el nudo eso lo hago yo (que no se nada de escapismo) en 5 segundos. Lo que te aseguro más cómico nos ha resultado, es lo de las 3 piedras guarras encima del bidón...  :Confused: ¿¿¿ :Confused:  Parece una mofa sinceramente. Pon una piedra de 200kg encima, entonces le veré el sentido, pero levantar 3 piedras que no me pesan mas de 2 kg que misterio tiene :Confused:

----------


## Tereso

A mí lo que más grima me da es el tipo que anda en pantaloncillos cortos y con sandalias como si cualquier cosa. Vaya, que si se busca un poco de presentación y ambiente, no es lo ideal (trátese de magia, escapismo, mentalismo, cualquierismo), pero bueno, es un inicio, por ahí se puede tomar el consejo de Manu, un acercamiento al nudo, unas buenas esposas, unas cadenas con candados, menos cortes de cámara, llenar de agua el barril, cerrarlo y ponerle una buena pesa encima, pero me temo mi querido Hakan que puedas resultar lastimado y que por correr te puedas tropezar. A mí me parece que algo es algo y que si bien tu vídeo no causó una "buena aceptación" por no haber estado al "nivel de exigencia", pues es un inicio y eso vale bastante, que yo ya estuviera famélico dentro de ese querido barril, con o sin copyright.

Saludos y mucho ánimo.

----------


## hakan di milo

es verdad lo del acercamiento y eso pero como dije fue improvisado estamos sentados en la verada y les comente que queria hacerun escape (mejor el escape) y ellos dijieron que lo hagamos yo por apurado acepte sin tomar precauciones y salio...la mierda esta. La proxima sera mejor  por lo pronto solo digame los errores no se rian como algunos comentarios de poco nivel intelectual ,es un foro sabia que habria muchas criticas construtivas de gente que sabe pero algunos van de tema (agradesco las critivas construtivas)

----------


## Ochosi

Para mí, lo que hace un escape impresionante son los detalles que lo hacen "imposible". Varios nudos en distintas partes del cuerpo, candados mas grandes que mi cabeza, hacerlo sumergido... Presentar algo que resulte totalmente inviable para cualquiera que lo esté viendo, incluso mas allá de la posibilidad de que estés usando material trucado o cualquier otra artimaña. Ser capaz de quitarle el aire de "truco de magia", por decirlo de algún modo

----------


## manuserra

ya hakan, pero si era una mierda (esto lo dices tu en tu mensaje) esperate y no lo subas, y haces otro bien hecho y ya lo subes no crees?

----------


## hakan di milo

> ya hakan, pero si era una mierda (esto lo dices  tu en tu mensaje) esperate y no lo subas, y haces otro bien hecho y ya  lo subes no crees?


 Todo lo que hago es una mierda  , primero parece una fantastica idea y despues una vez que lo hago termina siendo una mierda , lo subi cuando me parecio bueno ,no es mi culpa y cuando haga otro y lo suba dire lo mismo...es una mierda .Pero yo prefiero subir una estupidez a no subir nada.

----------


## hakan di milo

> Para mí, lo que hace un escape impresionante son  los detalles que lo hacen "imposible". Varios nudos en distintas partes  del cuerpo, candados mas grandes que mi cabeza, hacerlo sumergido...  Presentar algo que resulte totalmente inviable para cualquiera que lo  esté viendo, incluso mas allá de la posibilidad de que estés usando  material trucado o cualquier otra artimaña. Ser capaz de quitarle el  aire de "truco de magia", por decirlo de algún modo


  Gracias por el consejo (yo lo tomo asi) es verdad . Saludos

----------


## Ritxi

> Todo lo que hago es una mierda  , primero parece una fantastica idea y despues una vez que lo hago termina siendo una mierda , lo subi cuando me parecio bueno ,no es mi culpa y cuando haga otro y lo suba dire lo mismo...es una mierda .Pero yo prefiero subir una estupidez a no subir nada.


Muy mal Hakan,  :001 07:  ¡Vaya instinto de superación!  Curratelo y el próximo nos dejas así  :117:

----------


## manuserra

Opino como Ritxi, se ve que por la edad te falta perseverancia y paciencia. Trabajalo bien, y sobretodo se tu quien dirige a los demás. Al cámara dile lo que tiene que grabar, dile que te haga planos cercanos haciendote los nudos, etc. Pero sobretodo, cuando lo veas, tiene que ser a ti al que le gusta, sino, REPITE. Perseverancia, paciencia, práctica... así se hace la magía.

Sobre el tema de la grabación y subir, yo opino todo lo contrario a ti, hasta que no esté en condiciones no subo nada porque yo mismo se mis errores y no hace falta que otros me los digan. Cuando crea que esta medio decente, lo subiré para tener otras opiniones sobre posibles errores y fallos, o mejorías.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Yo también opino que antes de subir nada hay que asegurarse de que merece la pena. Sin ánimo de ofender, hay algunos comentarios que veo fuera de lugar. También leo otros que son más acertados. 
Una crítica debe empezar reflejando lo que se ha hecho bien, luego decir lo que se podría mejorar y de qué forma, y finalmente terminar alentando a la persona, no hundirla para que no lo intente más. 
Si seguimos este esquema estaremos haciendo críticas constructivas y ayudando. De la forma contraria sólo conseguiremos que esa persona termine pensando que nos estamos mofando de ella y buscará otros lugares para poder mostrarnos lo que humildemente haya podido grabar de acuerdo a sus conocimientos, experiencia, recursos, etc.

Saludos.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Yo también opino que antes de subir nada hay que asegurarse de que merece la pena. Sin ánimo de ofender, hay algunos comentarios que veo fuera de lugar. También leo otros que son más acertados. 
> Una crítica debe empezar reflejando lo que se ha hecho bien, luego decir lo que se podría mejorar y de qué forma, y finalmente terminar alentando a la persona, no hundirla para que no lo intente más. 
> Si seguimos este esquema estaremos haciendo críticas constructivas y ayudando. De la forma contraria sólo conseguiremos que esa persona termine pensando que nos estamos mofando de ella y buscará otros lugares para poder mostrarnos lo que humildemente haya podido grabar de acuerdo a sus conocimientos, experiencia, recursos, etc.
> 
> Saludos.


Muy de acuerdo contigo amigo !!

----------


## hakan di milo

> Opino como Ritxi, se ve que por la edad te falta perseverancia y paciencia. Trabajalo bien, y sobretodo se tu quien dirige a los demás. Al cámara dile lo que tiene que grabar, dile que te haga planos cercanos haciendote los nudos, etc. Pero sobretodo, cuando lo veas, tiene que ser a ti al que le gusta, sino, REPITE. Perseverancia, paciencia, práctica... así se hace la magía.
> 
> Sobre el tema de la grabación y subir, yo opino todo lo contrario a ti, hasta que no esté en condiciones no subo nada porque yo mismo se mis errores y no hace falta que otros me los digan. Cuando crea que esta medio decente, lo subiré para tener otras opiniones sobre posibles errores y fallos, o mejorías.


opino como antes al principio me parece decente pero despues me parece horrible. Eso siempre me paso no es experiencia , ni edad es cosa mio...perturbador verdad

----------


## hakan di milo

> Yo también opino que antes de subir nada hay que asegurarse de que merece la pena. Sin ánimo de ofender, hay algunos comentarios que veo fuera de lugar. También leo otros que son más acertados. 
> Una crítica debe empezar reflejando lo que se ha hecho bien, luego decir lo que se podría mejorar y de qué forma, y finalmente terminar alentando a la persona, no hundirla para que no lo intente más. 
> Si seguimos este esquema estaremos haciendo críticas constructivas y ayudando. De la forma contraria sólo conseguiremos que esa persona termine pensando que nos estamos mofando de ella y buscará otros lugares para poder mostrarnos lo que humildemente haya podido grabar de acuerdo a sus conocimientos, experiencia, recursos, etc.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


  Es verdad, me gustan que hagan criticas construtivas ,desgraciadamente hay comentarios (sacando las mios) fuera de lugar .Saludos

----------

